# Handle multiple DNS in one network

## bastibasti

Hi,

here's my problem.

I have to routers in my network. 

Default Router for Internet-Access (ROUTER A, DNS SERVER A, DOMAIN:homenet)

Seconary Router for VPN (ROUTER B, DNS SERVER B, DOMAIN_B)

Router A and DNS A are provided to the clients by dhcp.

Router B is then (for now testing) by 'route add' which works like a charm.

I can access the vpn and the internet no problems. VPN only by using the ip adresses

Now I try that my primary DNS (bind) handles also DOMAIN_B, but the problem is that I use "search homenet" in my resolv conf.

When I search for client1, it will be resolved as client1.homenet and bind will give me the adress

If I try to access vpnclient1 naturally the machine will lookup vpnclient1.homenet, instead of vpnclient1.DOMAIN_B

How can I make the DNS recognize which domain to search?

----------

## b0nafide

Hello, 

Tell router A about DOMAIN_B using dhcp options? 

 *dhcp-options wrote:*   

> option domain-search domain-list;

 

----------

